# keh.com's trustworthiness??



## Kofman13 (Sep 18, 2010)

On thursday, i bought a used sekonic l-358, EX grade, from keh.com
it's been three days and my card has not been charged, and i needed it next week thats why i got 2 day shipping. So i started to look on Reseller Ratings.. and keh.com does not average very well... with many users saying they got used gear "EX" grade with broken lcd screens and more problems.

should i trust this site? or should i cancel my order while they stilll have not charged my card?
one thing i liked is that they dont charge tax..
someone help me!


----------



## Nod (Sep 18, 2010)

I have bought several used lenses from them and every one was in perfect shape. They shipped right away. They have a lifetime rating of 7.77 that's not to bad.  I think there was a holiday on Sat. so they probably won't  process your card until Monday.


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 18, 2010)

I found some L-358s on eBay from top rated sellers for $230-250 brand new even though msrp is $279. Is that safe too? I might pay extra $50 and have warranty and new condition.  I paid $200 for the used one from KEH. (didn't charge me yet)


----------



## ann (Sep 18, 2010)

i have purchased from Keh and so have many of my students; never a problem that wasn't resolved quickly, see below comment.

In fact they have a rep of under rating. i.e. fine may look as if it came right out of a box. I had one student who bought a camera that was rated at BGN and we could never find a flaw . 

I purchased a lens that did have an issue and when i call they didn't have a replacement at the same rate and set me a better graded lens with a gift card for my inconvience. I don't know how one could get better service.


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 18, 2010)

okay ill wait it out.. lol

EDIT:
i just called and found out it was already shipped yesterday apparently whoever i talked to on the phone when ordering forgot to send me a tracking number email.. everything is fine now


----------



## Buckster (Sep 18, 2010)

My dealings with KEH have been 100% positive in every respect.


----------



## mrredline05 (Sep 18, 2010)

I checked out this site and its seems pretty good. I found a lens i've been looking for. Has anyone every tired the sell gear section? If so, did you get a decent amouth for your stuff?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2010)

KEH is the ****.  Everything I've bought there was grossly underrated....  BGN stuff looking perfectly fine, that sort of thing.

I've never sold anything to them, but I wouldn't expect to get much...


----------



## mrredline05 (Sep 18, 2010)

So you saying its good or bad?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Good, lol.

Just saying that they're in the business to make money, so don't expect a lot if you sell used stuff to them...  Same goes for anywhere else too.

If you're going to _buy_ stuff from them, they're awesome.


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Just saying that they're in the business to make money, so don't expect a lot if you sell used stuff to them...  Same goes for anywhere else too.



Exactly - if anyone wants the best price selling second hand gear then doing it yourself gives you the chance for the greatest profit - however it also has the greater risk (you have to decide who to sell to; transfer money and postage as well as insurance etc...) and also the greater chance that it might take you longer to sell the item. 
Shops offer a quick easy path to you getting rid of second hand gear that you have - and you pay for that in getting a lower price for the goods.


----------



## usayit (Sep 19, 2010)

Dealt with KEH a handful of times..  never had a problem.

I met one of KEH's used equipment acquisition guys (don't know what the call them) at a local camera swap in NJ.  I believe his name was Jason.  Pretty nice fellow.  Sold him some older Leica glass that wasn't seeing much use.


----------



## mrredline05 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea i have read mixed opinions about them so i guess ill just have to try it out.


----------



## tkruf (Sep 19, 2010)

I got my new D90 from them couple months ago.  I ordered it on a friday and just missed the cut off to have it shipped that day. 

Over the weekend, I had a trip come up that I needed to take on the following Thursday.

I called them and requested they upgrade the shipping.  They told me, "Oh no need, it'll go out today (Monday) and regular shipping will get it to you on Wednesday".  Ok.  Never got any shipping confirmation or tracking number through email or nothing.  Tuesday afternoon I get email with shipping info saying it shipped out Tuesday (NOT MONDAY) as promised.  Not due to arrive my house until Thursday (The day I leave town).  I plan on leaving town first thing in the morning and won't be back until Sunday.  Do not want my new D90 sitting outside the door of my apartment for several days.  I called them back again.  Too late they can't upgrade the shipping while in transit.  They can re-route the package and have it shipped to where I'm going.  I told them "No", then it will not get there in time and I will come back home Sunday and have to wait on it to be shipped from there to here.  

I found out it was coming through Fedex, so I called Fedex and it was going to the nearest hub (about an hour away from my house) that happened to be about 2 miles off of course of my trip on Thursday morning leaving town.  So I had fedex place a hold on it at the terminal so I could pick it up 8am Thursday morning on my way out of town.  I got to fedex Thursday morning to pick it up and the driver had not been notified it was to be held for pickup (after not one but two calls to fedex to make sure they hold it).  If I had gotten there 5 minutes later, the truck with my camera on it, would have been on it's way to my house.  

This was the toughest time I ever had trying to get something on time.

At the same time I ordered the D90, I also ordered a lens from B&H.  Same thing here... but I contacted them via live chat on the computer (on monday morning) and requested they upgrade the shipping to get it to me "ON Wednesday".  They did.  It cost me about $7 more, but it came in on Wednesday. No sweat.  

KEH on the other hand... don't try to get anything in a hurry.


----------



## mrredline05 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea i've read they are pretty bad in shipping and what not, but prices seem to be pretty good. How was the condition of your D90 when you recived it?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bad in shipping in what way?

From my experiences, their shipping isn't different than anyone else...


----------



## tkruf (Sep 19, 2010)

mrredline05 said:


> Yea i've read they are pretty bad in shipping and what not, but prices seem to be pretty good. How was the condition of your D90 when you recived it?



It was a brand new.  No problems with the camera so far.


----------



## mrredline05 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just being slow in shipping and not getting shipped out when they say they will send it out. Just stating what i have read in other reviews.

Im still looking to get a new lens and flash from them when i get back in next week.


----------

